# Going Crazy



## boots963 (May 28, 2010)

Hello I am pulling out my hair trying to get all functions working on my viper 5902 in my 2000 Chevrolet suburban. Here is what we got: I have the device installed for the most part remote start works doors lock and unlock but i am trying to get the parking lights to respond to there respective command the quick reference guide shows the white wire to be parking light output and white\brown is parking light isolation wire - pin 87a on on-board relay???. I have looked at many wiring color codes and they state that the parking lights are BROWN(+) at the light switch but there is no Brown wire there also for all door trigger it is stated to be the PURPLE(+) at the light switch the good thing is there is a purple wire there but its voltage never changes whether door open or closed. If anyone can shed any kind of light on this it would be great


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

boots963 said:


> Hello I am pulling out my hair trying to get all functions working on my viper 5902 in my 2000 Chevrolet suburban. Here is what we got: I have the device installed for the most part remote start works doors lock and unlock but i am trying to get the parking lights to respond to there respective command the quick reference guide shows the white wire to be parking light output and white\brown is parking light isolation wire - pin 87a on on-board relay???. I have looked at many wiring color codes and they state that the parking lights are BROWN(+) at the light switch but there is no Brown wire there also for all door trigger it is stated to be the PURPLE(+) at the light switch the good thing is there is a purple wire there but its voltage never changes whether door open or closed. If anyone can shed any kind of light on this it would be great


 Easy, use a test light test each wire at the switch till you find a wire that does show power only when the parking lights are on(behind head light switch). Then go to a parking light under the hood make sure the light has the same color wire going to it, test it as well to make sure. Some times the brown wire is hard to see, here's a link to your car wiring. It states for 2000-2002 also note they are not always correct........
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~50790


----------



## boots963 (May 28, 2010)

thank you for the response i was able to get the parking light taken care of by applying a positive tok the light blue wire at the switch all functions now i am just trying to figure out the door triggers..thanks again


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

boots963 said:


> thank you for the response i was able to get the parking light taken care of by applying a positive tok the light blue wire at the switch all functions now i am just trying to figure out the door triggers..thanks again


 OK,
The the alarm unit has two wires for this depending on if the truck is a positive or negative trigger, the link doesn't say anything about it. So you will have to use a test light, find a light that goes on with the "door opening". If it shows negative when the door open its negative and you will not need to the positive trigger wire from alarm. Or if its positive then just a different wire is all. They do mention a relay with the dome light, it maybe or may not be connected to the door(but it may help you find it easier if it is). On most never auto's they need to diode isolate each door independently, if this be the case let me know and I'll link you to it. Diode's are cheap you can get them from radio shack, if need be.
Here it is just in case.....
http://www.the12volt.com/carsecurity/page5.asp#pin


----------

